# 1996 328i bmw



## tank1616 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi this is my 1st post. Someone was driving my BMW and used it to jump someone's car. The radio than was requesting code and they just keep entering numbers. My radio and CD has now shut off and won't turn on for me to enter correct code what can I do?


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome! I would suggest you repost this in the E36 3-series section, or the audio/electronics section, or search for previous posts about the same problem by using the search function at the upper right of each page. Good luck!
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=97
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=53


----------



## tank1616 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok thank you so much for your reply...


----------

